# Bon Scott



## Jeff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWGp4pFrPIc


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

I agree with Chanda, yep, another masterpiece in the making. Jeff, your creative rate at the moment is phenomenal, I must get down and do a new portrait myself.


----------



## corydulos

The appearance of a new Jeff creation is an event!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Jeff, how do most of your Portraits go? In the sense of 'do they just flow' off the end of your pencil, or do you have difficult times?

My recent Monroe, Hepburn & Loren portraits seemed to almost breeze along with minimal corrections, but last night I started a portrait of Debbie Harry and as ever started with the eyes. They seemed ok to start with, so I started marking out the hair and lightly filling in her lips, when I took a break and stood back to my horror her right eye seemed too small.

I sat there wringing my hands as the eye was quite darkly applied and I thought any attempt to fix it would ruin the picture. It was as if all the time spent was wasted, but I calmed down and went to work with the 'surgery' and I'm glad to say I think I've fixed it. 

There is hardly any leeway with Portraits, a couple of lines here or there that aren't quite right can throw the whole picture out.

I sometimes think 'right the next pic I'll do will be the Titanic or Space Shuttle' as nobody will notice a couple of missing rivets!

I find Portraiture quite satisfying though, whilst doing the drawing I look up the person's history etc and in the case of Debbie, I have got Blondie's songs playing in the background to spur me on. 

Having spent a few hours on a particular Portrait I seem to appreciate and respect the person even more than I did than when I started, do you have similar thoughts?


----------



## Jeff

Yes to all of the above. 
Their catalog will definitely play in my head when Im drawing a musician- absolutely a motivator, and yes I always feel a little closer to them after I draw them.
Confidence is a big factor! I used to stop and question EVERYTHING. every shape, every shade. 
Here is where this book I read "zen guitar", really helped me. It stated simply that as an artist, it is not my job to be a critic. Its just my job to tune my instrument, and play each note with my whole heart and soul. Art will always be subjective. So Ive learned to block out the critic inside as much as possible and just focus on the smallest shape I can see and try to copy it. Do your thing ES, stay on the path, and the art will literally create itself! Ive just been focused on having fun copying shapes, and suddenly there are 30+ portraits around here.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler

Love your response, particularly the feeling a being a little closer to the person,
I thought that was just me being over emotional I'll take note of being too critical as well, although last night's error was glaring - I should stand back and look at the picture from a distance a bit more from time to time.

It's funny how on one particular day there's a sheet of paper in a pad - blankly and silently sitting there, patiently waiting..... and now after my previous post to you yesterday (about starting a new Portrait) there is a Debbie Harry image coming to life slowly in front of me ... nothing beats the feeling!


----------



## corydulos

Jeff said:


> ...Here is where this book I read "zen guitar", really helped me. It stated simply that as an artist, it is not my job to be a critic. Its just my job to tune my instrument, and play each note with my whole heart and soul. Art will always be subjective. So Ive learned to block out the critic inside as much as possible ...


Man, that is some good gold stuff right there. A person I befriended once said, "I ain't better than anybody" pause "but ain't nobody better than me!". Don't get me wrong: I'm all for the growth that accompanies humility and vice versa, but there's a difference between having pride and being prideful. One accepts where you're at and establishes a foundation to build upon while the other stands on quicksand more worried about how it is perceived rather than what it's doing.


----------



## Jeff

corydulos said:


> Man, that is some good gold stuff right there. A person I befriended once said, "I ain't better than anybody" pause "but ain't nobody better than me!". Don't get me wrong: I'm all for the growth that accompanies humility and vice versa, but there's a difference between having pride and being prideful. One accepts where you're at and establishes a foundation to build upon while the other stands on quicksand more worried about how it is perceived rather than what it's doing.


nicely stated cory..and the belief is, that if you achieve a black belt, as you achieve more levels and wear the belt, over the years still learning and excited, it will eventually turn white again.
...btw im still critical of myself, and not beyond erasing an obvious mistake- 
i once started a portrait off by drawing the eye in the wrong grid box. DOH!!


----------



## Jeff

damn shiny pencils...anyway, another night in..


----------



## Jeff

progress pic - sunlight seems to work good for the photo..


----------



## corydulos

His face just seems like a relief popping off the page!


----------



## George924

Very nice piece going on here...Love Bon Scott's work, died way to early.


----------



## Jeff

thanks guys- Im grinding away in the hair now ...


----------



## Jeff

all done-
thinking about Aretha next? not sure.


----------



## corydulos

That's awesome....


----------



## George924

Yes, absolutely Aretha would be great to accompany this great piece of work...That's Bon Scott all the way...Love it...


----------



## Sarah

Your work is *outstanding* Jeff


----------



## Jeff

Thanks Corydulos George and Sarah!


----------

